# Big thanks and thumbs up to Foghorn.



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Not only did he shoot a couple of top notch rounds in Peterpatch this weekend, he also helped me raise my second day scores by 42 points...

Thanks for the new cable on such short notice Dietmar!


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*me too*

Thanks D for lending the palm pilot Archer's advantage.. when the skies opened right up I lost my sight tape just in time when were had a 3 way tie for the lead..

Gilles


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Great Shooting Dietmar.

:thumb:


----------



## lastcall21 (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks also to Dietmar for lending me a release to shoot on saturday...i will remember to not let my husband pack for me again...


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

*score*

what was your score dietmar


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

D shot 557 field, 555 hunter


----------



## buck knife (Mar 1, 2004)

I hear a lot of great things about this man,and just finished reading an article about him in THE LATEST MATHEWS MAGAZINE,A GREAT FELLOW AND FELLOW BOWHUNTER TO SAY THE LEAST.Some day i would like to meet him and get his autograph!:darkbeer:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

Very nice gentlemen and excellent archery knowledge!

I was amaze by his first FITA back in 2004 and he never slow down since ....

Keep it on Dietmar and good luck for the FITA world cup final in Suisse


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Yep Dietmar is the man....He has helped me with a few things in the past :tongue:

I would also like to wish him good luck in Switzerland at the end of the month with the World Cup finals:cheer2:

Cheers,


----------

